# First Look: Virtual Bassists Bundle (Mellow, Rowdy, Royal) by UJAM



## donbodin (Dec 23, 2018)

I love what UJAM has done with these Bass Instruments! Not only can the Player mode help get you up and “walking” quickly, but the Instrument mode offers the most expressive performance and realism I have gotten straight out of a keyboard for a VI Bass guitar yet.
Thoughts, demos and more videos: http://bit.ly/2T1BfU6


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 23, 2018)

THX @ donbodin  
Keyboardist here and don't know these Libs. Hoping for some knowledgeable Bassist comment !
Are any_ or all of these favs ?


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 30, 2018)

Another enjoyable first look Don!


----------



## donbodin (Jan 4, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Another enjoyable first look Don!


so glad it was helpful Mike. Thanks for the support.


----------

